# Orchid wish-list



## NYEric (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi. It's that time again; when all the good little boys and girls get to wish for their favorite orchids. Let's see whats on your wish-list:

Mine is: 
LARGE pot of Lepanthes calodictyon
Paph Chrystelle.
Phrag Ralph Gouldner
Phrag Plemont
any of the Canadian Phrags that have eluded me thus far!


----------



## bench72 (Dec 12, 2008)

Mine's pretty simple this year...

Paph anitum
Paph adductum


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks to a couple of posters on slippertalk, there are two on my list, but I'll be amazed if I can find them:

Gastrochilus bellinus
Gastrochilus somai


----------



## emydura (Dec 12, 2008)

Paph tigrinum

I bought a flask of Sam Tsui recently but they look like they are going to be a real battle. A flowering size plant maybe a much better bet but I've never seen one for sale.

David


----------



## MoreWater (Dec 12, 2008)

NYEric said:


> LARGE pot of Lepanthes calodictyon



Thanks for starting this thread, but what's with the "LARGE" and really it's prettier on a mount?!?!

Anyway, on my list is Masdevallia infracta. A friend gave me a nice one once, but I managed to lose it


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 12, 2008)

on my wish list is a new apartment where I can water my plants and if some gets on the floor it doesn't matter and if it gets really humid mold doesn't grow. would also be nice if I could just open an outside door and hose any mess out through it! orchid growing isn't carpet friendly! 

I just received a division of a variegated neofintetia in trade for doing some closeup photography for a club member, so I don't have any real plant wishes (though another phal maculata flava would be really nice  or a colorful, fragrant phal lindenii) i'd make a non-phal wish for a phrag wallisii, but I don't have the space for things like that!


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 13, 2008)

Eric, I think you really need a new apartment in your wish list to accommodate all those phrags... :evil: I just wish my collection will be free of scales once and for ALL!!!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 13, 2008)

A second GH, one 8 x 12 is not enough!

"Eric, I think you really need a new apartment in your wish list to accommodate all those phrags..." I agree paphioboy!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 13, 2008)

Mine is any kind of easy growing Catasetum or Cycnoches...


----------



## Elena (Dec 13, 2008)

Gosh, everyone is ever so restrained. Mine's a foot long  It's mostly nothing too fancy, I just don't have any space.

Non slippers

Bulbophyllum medusae 
Cattleya skinneri var. albo-oculata
Cattleya skinneri alba
Comparettia species after seeing Paul's speciosa
Cymbidiella rhodochila
Maxillaria sanderiana

Slippers

Paph. Johanna Burkhardt 
Paph William Ambler 
Paph Mount Toro
Paph Stone Addict
Paph Addicted Phillip

Paph adductum
Paph armeniacum
Paph emersonii (one that grows and doesn't drop dead. might have to wait a decade or so )
Paph hangianum
Paph malipoense
Paph druryi
More Paph leucochilum
More album brachys
More pink & white complexes

Phrag Carol Kanzer
Phrag Cardinale
Phrag Pink Panther
Phrag Barbara LeAnn
Phrag Mini Grande


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 13, 2008)

don't hold anything back!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 13, 2008)

Elena said:


> Gosh, everyone is ever so restrained. Mine's a foot long  It's mostly nothing too fancy, I just don't have any space.


oke:That's why I don't have much of a wishlist, need more space! and money! now I'm not sure which should be first!


----------



## nikv (Dec 13, 2008)

The only orchid on my wish list is Paph Cybele (lawrencianum x druryi). I had a division of one that a friend gave me years ago but I lost it. Been wanting a replacement ever since.


----------



## paphreek (Dec 13, 2008)

Realistically, I really need a greenhouse and the money to heat it, but one plant on my wishlist would be:
Paph Skip Barlett 'White Pepper' HCC/AOS


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 13, 2008)

I've only been growing orchids for less than two years, so I still want them all. My list is infinite. Space is another issue entirely:sob:


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 13, 2008)

time and experience usually helps narrow the field a bit,... usually  
after a while there may be some that you just hate to keep throwing out  and don't buy anymore (or you go crazy and modify your growing area with all sorts of bells and whistles)


----------



## rdhed (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm okay on plants for now. I have my hands full enough with what I've got. My wish is another lighting system since I have about twelve plants that summered outside and are not getting adequate light.(everything grew..go figure) Of course with another lighting system that will give me more light than I need for just twelve plants. So, I will buy more plants to fill the extra space. I saw some on Elena's list that reminded me. Then my wish will be for someone part time to help me with the extra work. Oh will it ever stop.

--Allen--


----------



## Grandma M (Dec 15, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> Thanks to a couple of posters on slippertalk, there are two on my list, but I'll be amazed if I can find them:
> 
> Gastrochilus bellinus
> Gastrochilus somai




Dot. I just recieved a Gastrochilus somi from Andy's

Marilyn


----------



## dan_t (Dec 15, 2008)

Just cracked and put in an order with Popow orchids, and with Sam Tsui. So my wish list will hopefully soon be a have list.

I'm so weak! :evil:

Dan


----------



## Elena (Dec 15, 2008)

goldenrose said:


> oke:That's why I don't have much of a wishlist, need more space! and money! now I'm not sure which should be first!



The lack of space and money never stopped the wishing, though 

Dan, let us know what you get!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 15, 2008)

Grandma M said:


> Dot. I just recieved a Gastrochilus somi from Andy's
> 
> Marilyn


Thanks, Marilyn. I'll check them out.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 17, 2008)

Grandma M said:


> Dot. I just recieved a Gastrochilus somi from Andy's
> Marilyn





SlipperFan said:


> Thanks, Marilyn. I'll check them out.


Thanks for the tip, Marilyn. Mine is on it's way -- along with a bunch of other stuff from Andy's!!!


----------



## Berrak (Dec 18, 2008)

Phrags - phrags - phrags

and a few paphs


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 18, 2008)

A real good Paph. emersonii

Ramon


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 18, 2008)

Berrak said:


> Phrags - phrags - phrags
> 
> and a few paphs



Not this time. Not a slipper among the plants in this order.


----------



## TADD (Dec 18, 2008)

Paph Color My World 'Shocker'


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 18, 2008)

My wish list is nothing too difficult to get or grow. They are as follows:

A few Chinese cyps:

Cyp. farreri
Cyp. subtropicum
Cyp. wardii
Cyp. ludlowii
Cyp. lentigenosum
Cyp. segawai

And a few Mexicans:

Cyp. irapeanum
Cyp. molle
Cyp. dickinsonianum

Need good, clean, healthy plants, preferably adult size. Now I just need a good place to grow them!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 18, 2008)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> My wish list is nothing too difficult to get or grow. They are as follows:..



hey, by any chance do you have any spiranthes sinensis seed from nice dark flowering plants?


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 18, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> Thanks for the tip, Marilyn. Mine is on it's way -- along with a bunch of other stuff from Andy's!!!



always dangerous to look at their website 'just looking for one plant'! God forbid I should ever travel there and be faced with all of those choices


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 19, 2008)

cnycharles said:


> always dangerous to look at their website 'just looking for one plant'! God forbid I should ever travel there and be faced with all of those choices


 It would be heaven and hell all at the same time/place.


----------



## Bodil (Dec 20, 2008)

*Wish list*

Paph. vietnamense
Phrag. Mem. Dick Clements
Phrag. Carol Kanzer
Phrag. besssea Wings of Fire


----------



## NYEric (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm resurrecting this thread!
Species: 
Haerella retrocalla 
Eurychone rothschildiana
Isabellia virginalis (Specimen size!!!)
Ceologyne panduranta (big!!)
Lycaste aromatica (Big!)
Trichopilia fragrans! 

plus a few paphs and phrags!


----------



## baodai (Aug 12, 2010)

Paph tigrinum
more:
paph canhii
Paph jackii
paph hangianum
paph micranthum
paph tranlien
paph helenae
paph hermannii
paph x cribbii

bd


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 12, 2010)

Paph hangianum
Paph hermanii
Paph helenae
Trichophilia 
Gastrochilus


----------



## NYEric (Feb 17, 2011)

NYEric said:


> I'm resurrecting this thread!
> Species:
> Isabellia virginalis (Specimen size!!!)
> Ceologyne panduranta (big!!)
> ...



I got a couple of the miscl species I wanted but I'm adding :
paph tranlieanum album
paph charlesworthii album


----------



## Ernie (Feb 17, 2011)

paphreek said:


> Realistically, I really need a greenhouse and the money to heat it, but one plant on my wishlist would be:
> Paph Skip Barlett 'White Pepper' HCC/AOS



Thanks for resurrecting the thread, Eric. And LOOK! Ross got _his _wish!!!


----------



## emydura (Feb 17, 2011)

Anitum x roths
anitum x phillipinense
anitum x sanderianum
anitum x
anitum x

and so on. 

David


----------



## Mathias (Feb 17, 2011)

Ooooh, I have a long wish-list, but these are slipper-related:

Paph. In-Charm Lady Spence (Lady Isabel x Jerry Spence)
Paph. Saint Speratus (Saint Swithin x Jerry Spence)
Phrag popowii

...but if I could get my hands on an Aerangis punctata and a Cattleya dormaniana as well I would be a very happy guy! :drool:


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 17, 2011)

sangii...anyone got any leads?


----------



## fbrem (Feb 17, 2011)

some hangianum, oops I mean emersonii crosses for me


----------



## Wendy (Feb 17, 2011)

randsii
anitum and/or adductum
any anitum/adductum hybrids
another blooming size sandie

of course all these will be after I win the lottery. :rollhappy:


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Feb 17, 2011)

First I want to say that I hope each and everyone of you get your list and the joy that will come with it. Mine...due to lack of space and funds only a few:
Paph. St. Swithin (any hybrid)
Paph. Oberhausen's Diament
Paph. Prince of York
and of course the Holy Grail
Paph. Sanderianum (any hybrid will do!)
Not impressive but desired


----------



## chrismende (Feb 17, 2011)

My paph wishlist would include yellow and alba brachys, such as those that came from Nick Tannaci's when I didn't have money!


----------



## hchan (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey I thought this wishlist was supposed to be for Christmas time!!

brachy x farrieanum hybrids
sanderianum hybrids
philippinense hybrids
Dendrobium spectabile


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 18, 2011)

Paph. anitum and its hybrids


----------



## Justin (Feb 18, 2011)

My wishlist:

- more rothschildianum, particularly select/awarded divisions
- a select bessae
- select/awarded white/pink complexes
- gratrixianum
- gardeneri
- more adductum/anitum
- more leucochilum
- more stonei
- more lowii
wardii
randsii
dianthum
tigrinum
more Lady Isabel
more masdevallia species + hybrids

More time and space to grow everything...


----------



## Paphman910 (Feb 18, 2011)

Wishlist:
1) Reduce the number of Paph delenatii vinicolor and Cattleya intermedia orlata!
2) Get rid of no name Phals!
3) Redesign enclosure for my orchids for easier watering!


Paphman910


----------



## Justin (Feb 18, 2011)

I finally decided to "reduce" all non-orchid houseplants (of which I have dozens, many HUGE in size, all of which have been suffering for a long time).


----------



## bullsie (Feb 18, 2011)

More room at the top of my wish list!


----------



## Bolero (Feb 18, 2011)

emydura said:


> Paph tigrinum
> 
> I bought a flask of Sam Tsui recently but they look like they are going to be a real battle. A flowering size plant maybe a much better bet but I've never seen one for sale.
> 
> David



I have 4 advanced seedlings that are growing well but I bought them as seedlings. I am hopeful they will flower in the next year.

I have been getting all Sam's lists but have never seen tigrinum listed on them interestingly.

My dream plant right now would be:

Paph Chrystelle


----------



## emydura (Feb 18, 2011)

Bolero said:


> I have 4 advanced seedlings that are growing well but I bought them as seedlings. I am hopeful they will flower in the next year.
> 
> I have been getting all Sam's lists but have never seen tigrinum listed on them interestingly.
> 
> ...



They must be growing well if they are near flowering size. I didn't think they were that big when you bought them. Sam hasn't had a flask of them for a while. I have about 6 from the flask and they are growing but very slowly.

David


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 6, 2016)

Some of those new small phrags, disas, another phal maculata and var flava


Elmer Nj


----------



## Kalyke (Mar 6, 2016)

I have not been able to find a decent godefroyae for a medium price. I was not attracted to this kind at first, but have become a fan.


----------



## Justin (Mar 6, 2016)

More high quality roths...paph tigrinum...leucochilum....and more awarded white/pink complex divisions.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 6, 2016)

So, we're back to this,eh?
Disas, canhii, cyps, some ophrys, Gen 3 and Gen 4 Parvi hybrids.


----------



## abax (Mar 6, 2016)

Any Phrags. I can get my little greedy hands on!


----------



## Bjorn (Mar 7, 2016)

rung, natashae, canhii...and anitum&adductum that likes my conditions


----------



## eggshells (Mar 8, 2016)

Paph. intaniae for me. About 5 different clones. and 2 clones of gigantifolium.

And a bunch of cyp species and hybrids.


----------



## Justin (Mar 8, 2016)

I was able to pick up some gigs this year or else they would be on my wishlist too.


----------



## abax (Mar 9, 2016)

...and a REAL fischeri (i)?


----------



## Heather (Mar 9, 2016)

I want a nice big red/orange Phrag.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 9, 2016)

I really nice version of:

Phrag Graeme Jones (Barbara LeAnn x PK)
like this:
http://forum.theorchidsource.com/ubbthreads.php/galleries/328373.html
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31959
(I have one that doesn't bloom as nicely as this)

Phrag. Papa Frankie Quintal (Haley Decker x kovachii)
like this:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32313

Prag. Don Wimber (var. flava):
https://www.facebook.com/1061178294...117829419806/1089278231103756/?type=3&theater


----------



## trdyl (Mar 9, 2016)

For starters:
anguloi
besseae 'Mega' or seedlings of it
Ralph Goldner 'Opal'


----------



## suzyquec (Mar 11, 2016)

My wish list for this year is:

Phrag Cleola
Phrag St. Ouen 'White'

Maybe I will get lucky at one of the upcoming shows!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 11, 2016)

The last time I was offered a division of St Ouen 'White' it was $1,500.00!!! You might be better off getting another white hybrid like Ice Princess.


----------



## suzyquec (Mar 11, 2016)

You are probably correct, but I can dream.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 11, 2016)

suzyquec said:


> You are probably correct, but I can dream.



What good would a dream be if it were too easy to obtain?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 11, 2016)

reasonable expectations?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 11, 2016)

trdyl said:


> For starters:
> Ralph Goldner 'Opal'



Yes! Now we're talking!


----------



## suzyquec (Mar 12, 2016)

I have 3 flasks (1 is on order) so far with flavum influence

Phragmipedium besseae var. Flavum (chuck's choice am/aos x germany #2)
(Barbara LeAnn ‘Pink Doll’ x*besseae*v. flavum ‘Chuck’s Choice’ AM/AOS)
Phragmipedium Mem. John Fortunio - flavacolor

As you can tell from my dream of St Ouen, I also like the white influence but so far I do not have any.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 12, 2016)

I have a few that should be whitish. My Mem. Anne Stuckey is posted in my 'Miscellaneous Stuff' thread.


----------



## trdyl (Mar 12, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Yes! Now we're talking!



Now that I am having very good success with Phrags. I am a bit bummed that I didn't pick one up last year when they were available. But, I have been growing these gems less than two years now.


----------

